# Schwinn accessories from when Chicago was great!



## Goldenrod1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Want to pull bikes upstairs without breaking your wife?   These two tools were made to start and expand fender holes for 1950's bling.  They were mostly used for Whizzer chrome pieces?  You can visit me anytime but call first and wear running shoes.  I'll provide covering fire.    Ray




Hug the fender doctor.  He is a great guy!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pretty interesting bling that you don't see to often.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 14, 2015)

Love the fender bling that's why I definitely wanted that on my whizzer. Thanks for your help SchwinnSpangler(Ray) with my project.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 17, 2015)

SchwinnSpangler said:


> Want to pull bikes upstairs without breaking your wife?   These two tools were made to start and expand fender holes for 1950's bling.  They were mostly used for Whizzer chrome pieces?  You can visit me anytime but call first and wear running shoes.  I'll provide covering fire.    Ray
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do those fender braces on the blue fender come with a retainer


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 17, 2015)

Don't forget the Fender Doctor can get you keys for your cyclelocks for you Schwinn heads ..... of which I am one


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 23, 2015)

SchwinnSpangler said:


> Want to pull bikes upstairs without breaking your wife?   These two tools were made to start and expand fender holes for 1950's bling.  They were mostly used for Whizzer chrome pieces?  You can visit me anytime but call first and wear running shoes.  I'll provide covering fire.    Ray
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These tools work great for the bling. Ray let me borrow them for my fender bling and so far the rear bling is mounted but have to mount the front, after I do that I'll upload some pics!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 5, 2016)

Here are some pics when the bling was test mounted before getting ready for paint!


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 6, 2016)

Can we get a side view of the rear fender please!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 6, 2016)

HI RAY,
GLAD TO SEE YOUR BACK ON CABE!
YOU HAVE SO MANY SCHWINN/WHIZZERS 
THAT DESERVE BEING POSTED FOR ALL TO ENJOY!


----------

